
Remove Scala-CoC-Incompatible Projects - dtoma
https://github.com/scala/community-builds/commit/be8d3f07832c78044a65d3840a9338dc05943af7
======
threwawasy1228
It is supremely sad that petty passive aggressive actions like this take place
in what is otherwise a great piece of software. Actions like this make me
strongly consider not using a Scala for any future project. Not because I
dislike the software, but because there has to be some level of detached
professionalism in how an ecosystem is maintained. These actions and the
discussions around them would be more appropriate on a primary school
playground.

------
jackfraser
Is there any more detail here? What thoughtcrime did the authors of the
"incompatible" projects commit?

~~~
threwawasy1228
If you read the longer conversation about the subject [1] on the scala
contributors community board, there is no explanation. The people responsible
for making the ban refuse to bring up any specific Code of Conduct related
reasons why the removal took place. They point to non-answers and ad hominems,
but don't answer users posting statistics on how frequently these projects are
used across Scala codebases. They state that they won't bring up specific
references to misconduct but ask that we believe that it was there with
absolutely no proof. It is petty infighting with no rhyme or reason.

[1] [https://contributors.scala-lang.org/t/coc-compatible-
communi...](https://contributors.scala-lang.org/t/coc-compatible-community-
builds/3097)

